

Hackers linked to terrorists arrested in Manila. - wenbert
http://reuters.com/article/idUSTRE7AP06320111127?irpc=932

======
elliottcarlson
It sounds like it was an old school PBX style attack, and making use of voice
bridging type features to make calls via business lines. This style attack has
been around for a long time, and quite frankly isn't really hacking in most
cases - generally the systems are using default passwords, or it can also be a
social engineering style attack via the operator/secretary of such systems.

------
wenbert
Personally, I think that without the FBI they would not have been caught. The
laws here are very weak and corruption is very rampant. Without the FBI, they
could just have paid their way out of the problem.

I'm glad that they are caught and would love to have more of these FBI +
Philippine Government operations going on. I don't want this country to become
a haven for criminals. With other governments involved I think it would be
much harder to bribe themselves out of the situation.

